# Progress on my 65 KSHD



## island schwinn (Dec 28, 2015)

I picked up this bike and 6 others in my buddy's dads barn many years ago.paid 45 bucks for all of them.it was missing the wheels,crank/sprocket and seat.after I got all the bikes home and layed them out,I realized all the original parts had been swapped around to different bikes.I took the parts from the other bikes,put the wrong parts back on the other bikes,and sold the rest of the bikes for 40 bucks each.the paint was so bad that there was more bare metal than paint,so I decided on a repaint.I'm a lousy painter,so I enlisted the expert help of my good friend Jeff.
Just a few pics of progress.need to have the line on the guard striped and then it's done for now.I'm going to need a nice pair of Union pedals because the ones I had disappeared.


----------



## irideiam (Dec 31, 2015)

Very very nice, I love the KSHD, I own a few myself plus a couple King size Americans. Look forward to seeing it complete. Let me know if your looking for any OR parts..


----------



## Pantmaker (Dec 31, 2015)

Brian I might have the pedals. Ill check. I might have other parts for it too. Just holler. Thanks for saving it.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 31, 2015)

thanks guys,it's been a long time coming on this project.2 moves and years since I tore it down.bound to lose something in all the mess.I have 2 projects in front of it right now,but definitely need at least a set of union pedals.really stretching it wanting a nice set of tractor whitewalls.
gonna get my hextube and roadmaster done,then knock this out.


----------



## irideiam (Jan 1, 2016)

Ya the WW tractors were stock on the KSHD in '65, I have been looking for an NOS set for a few years myself. Right now I just have WW Kenda 26x2x13/4 on my 65 the extra width adds to the ride and look vs standard S7's, but it sure would be sweet to have the stock tires on it.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 1, 2016)

Ive never even seen a pair of the WW version... Ever.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 1, 2016)

It's been awhile but Lisa at Memory Lane had some NOS ones.  I snagged a pair of them but never seen any since.


----------



## REC (Jan 1, 2016)

Where did you find the chainguard decal? I need one for mine.
Thanks in advance..

REC


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 1, 2016)

The guard decal came from memory lane,but had to be sectioned and shortened to fit.note there's no pinstripe on the bottom edge like original.


----------



## irideiam (Jan 4, 2016)

Ya, I re screened one of my KSHDs guards and used a pinstripe I cut from another guard decal, delicate work.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 4, 2016)

i just relized yesterday that I bought a spray painted Schwinn awhile back and it is a Heavy Duty that needs to be restored. I don't know if its king sized. Could someone tell me what the measurement of a KS is? it will be listed in the for sale section soon


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 4, 2016)

seat tube measures 20" from center of crank hanger to top of seat tube.head tube is just over 7",but can't remember the exact measurement.standard was about 6" if I remember right.


----------



## oskisan (Jan 4, 2016)

Looks Great Brian!!! Can't wait to see it completed...


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 5, 2016)

wondering if someone could post a pic or two of the correct Union pedals for this bike.it's been so long,I can't recall the details,ie:stampings or other markings.I know they were waffle style though.


----------



## fattyre (Jan 6, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> seat tube measures 20" from center of crank hanger to top of seat tube.head tube is just over 7",but can't remember the exact measurement.standard was about 6" if I remember right.





 My 61 King size is a 6 3/4 head tube and a 20 inch seat tube.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 7, 2016)

fattyre said:


> My 61 King size is a 6 3/4 head tube and a 20 inch seat tube.




thanks for the clarification on measurements.I hadn't got mine back in hand yet to make sure.


----------



## irideiam (Jan 7, 2016)

6 3/4 is right without the cups, and 20" seat tube. Are you sure you have a frame with '61 serial number, because I thought they only made them 62-65.....


----------



## irideiam (Jan 7, 2016)

just sent you an email re: pedals


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 7, 2016)

irideiam said:


> just sent you an email re: pedals




email back at ya.thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 7, 2016)

irideiam said:


> 6 3/4 is right without the cups, and 20" seat tube. Are you sure you have a frame with '61 serial number, because I thought they only made them 62-65.....





If his bike has a mid November thru December serial number it's undoubtedly a 1962 model.


----------



## Sambikeman (Jan 8, 2016)

...........Great Job That Is Awsome ..........


----------



## island schwinn (May 18, 2016)

I managed to find a set of NOS tractor whitewalls lately.I had to source 2 different sellers,but got a matched set for under a 100 bucks shipped.another step in the slow process.


----------



## irideiam (May 19, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> I managed to find a set of NOS tractor whitewalls lately.I had to source 2 different sellers,but got a matched set for under a 100 bucks shipped.another step in the slow process.



Man I would love a set of those NOS. did they have any sidewall cracking?


----------



## island schwinn (May 19, 2016)

irideiam said:


> Man I would love a set of those NOS. did they have any sidewall cracking?



Not a single crack anywhere.there's some discoloration on the whitewalls,but they should clean up.if not,they get the old used car lot whitewall treatment.


----------



## irideiam (May 19, 2016)

discoloration gives them age & character


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 17, 2016)

Making a tiny bit of headway.got the stand,crank,and fork installed.next to refinish the fender braces and rivet them back on the fenders.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 19, 2016)

Sorry for the late response but Great looking bike, Brian. I like black and the HD's


----------

